# TCCC Course-Fall River



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Friday & Saturday
May 9th and 10th 2014
0800 - 1700 hrs.

Hosted by: Fall River Police Dept.
Location: Fall River Police Dept
685 Pleasant St
Fall River, MA, 02721

Cost: $200.00 per person
Payment due by 1st day of class 
Cash, Check, or Credit Card accepted

The 16 hour NAEMT Tactical Combat Casualty Care (TCCC) course is conducted over a two day period. This course provides you with the evidence based, life-saving techniques and strategies used on the battlefields today. In conjunction with PHTLS, the recognized world leader in Prehospital trauma education, the TCCC course uses the PHTLS Military textbook and meets the Department of Defense's Committee on Tactical Combat Casualty Care (CoTCCC) guidelines. This is the ONLY course endorsed by the American College of Surgeons.
This course is designed for combat military personal or persons deploying to austere/Hostile environments in support of combat operations. For the civilian side, TCCC can be structured and modified for security, law enforcement, tactical response teams, or medical providers supporting law enforcement. 
Because there is no "time-out" in combat, we have to make split decisions. These three phases puts the medical and tactical decisions into perspective. Doing the RIGHT THING at the RIGHT TIME allows for the best possible outcome for both the casualty and the mission.
NAEMT's TCCC course is accredited by the Continuing Education Coordinating Board for Emergency Medical Services (CECBEMS) and recognized by the National Registry of EMTS (NREMT).
(16 hours OEMS Credits. Mass OEMS approval # 141794)

Register at: www.mpssolutionsgroup.com
For more information call: 413-478-1629
(Class size is limited, register soon)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

There are only 3 seats left for this class . If you're interested register ASAP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

If anyone is interested in volunteering as a victim for this course on May 10th from 12:30-4:00 PM, send me a message. It's a great opportunity to learn a lot about buddy/self aid without having to pay the $200 for the course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

